# WlanAdapter wird nicht erkannt



## Silent12 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe Linux als VMWare mit VisualBox und als paralles Betriebssystem installiert. Als VMWare habe ich Internet, aber mein WlanAdapter wird von Linux nicht erkannt, sondern ich vermute der ganze Datenverkehr läuft über Windows. Wenn ich Linux parallel installiere habe ich deshalb auch gar kein Internet mehr. 

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Wie installiere ich die Treiber für meinen WlanAdapter ? (vermute, dass es einfach per TreiberCD nicht geht, da diese soweit ich weis für Windows konzipiert wurde)
Kann es sein, dass mein WlanAdpater gar nicht von Linux unterstützt wird ? 

Würde mich SEHR über Antworten freuen.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Ich verstehe dein Posting nicht ganz. Welches Betriebssystem / welche Distribution ist auf dem Rechner installiert und was genau funktioniert nicht?
Welchen WLAN-Adapter nutzt du? Die genaue Bezeichnung kannst du mittels "lspci" herausfinden (zur Not das Paket "pciutils" installieren, falls der Befehl nicht funktioniert).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Windows 7 und Backtrack 5 als Betriebssysteme installiert, und zudem läuft Backtrack auch noch unter Windows7 als VMWare (Virtual Box).
Ich nutze den Wlan Adapter Belkin N150. Ich bin fast völliger Linux "Neuling", möchte aber jetzt "richtig" in Linux einstigen.
Ergebnis von "lspci":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen zu meinem Wlan-Adapter:

Beschreibung: Belkin USB Wireless Adaptor
Funktyp: 802.11g
Authentifizierung: WPA-Personal
Verschlüsselung: TKIP
Empfangsrate: 54MBit/s

Gruß
silent1297


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich. Ich fasse kurz zusammen:
- als Hostbetriebssysteme laufen bei dir Windows 7 und Backtrack 5
- unter Windows 7 hast du mit VirtualBox eine VM eingerichtet, in welcher als Gastbetriebssystem nochmal Backtrack 5 läuft
- in der VM hat Backtrack 5 eine Netzwerkverbindung, als Hostsystem hingegen nicht
Korrekt? Wenn ja, dann liegt das daran, dass die von Windows 7 bereitgestellte Netzwerkverbindung "durchgeschleift" wird und die VM dann darauf zugreift.
Backtrack 5 scheint den Stick nichtmal zu erkennen - am besten bootest du mal das Linux-System mal nativ und schaust dann nochmal mit "lspci", ob der Stick erkannt wird. Wenn nicht, stecke ihn ab und wieder an und schau dann mal in die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
Ich habe Backtrack nie eingesetzt und kann daher aus dem Stehgreif nichts zum verwendeten Kernel und zur Hardwareunterstützung sagen.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: wenn du neu in Sachen Linux bist, dann ist eine auf Penetration Testing ausgerichtete Distribution vielleicht ein etwas unglücklicher Einstieg - außer natürlich, du möchtest dich direkt mit PenTests auseinandersetzen. Ansonsten wären die verschiedenen Ubuntuvariationen oder Mint möglicherweise leichter zu nutzen.


----------



## Silent12 (1. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe  
Trotzdem noch 2 Fragen :

Ist dmesg ein Befehl der einfach eine Ausgabe der Konsole herbeiführt ?
Gibt es bei Linux (Backtrack ist soweit ich weis Ubuntu  mit einem haufen zusätzlicher Netzwerk-Features) ein Programm, dass dem Snipping-Tool von Windows 7 ähnelt (Screenshot) ?

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Richtig, "dmesg" gibt den Nachrichtenbuffer des Kernels auf der Konsole aus. 
Für Screenshots habe ich bislang ksnapshot (KDE) und xfce4-screenshooter (XFCE) verwendet. Du kannst aber glaube ich auch mit GIMP Screenshots anfertigen. Leichter wäre es aber, die Textausgabe in eine Datei zu packen ("dmesg >> datei") und dann die Datei irgendwo hochzuladen. Du kannst natürlich auch die betreffenden Zeilen kopieren und bei nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service einfügen.
Es ist ebenfalls möglich, den Output von dmesg statt in eine Datei direkt an einen nopaste-Client zu leiten, welcher den ganzen Output dann hochlädt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Clients es für Backtrack gibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (1. Januar 2012)

Ok ich glaube ich erstelle einfach eine schlichte Textdatei kopiere es dort hinein, ziehe es auf einen Stick und lade es dann über Windows wieder hoch (weil ich mit Backtrack ja kein Internet habe).

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich habe alles in eine Html Datei verpackt, um nicht 2 Seiten des Forums damit zu belegen. 
Link: Index of /
Hoffe, dass daran keine Passwörter etc. enthalten sind 
Ich hoffe du erkennst daraus mehr als ich  Ich erkenne nur, dass ich keine Verbindung habe.

Gruß silent12


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, der wichtige Abschnitt ist der ganz am Ende:


> [  201.708452] usb 1-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
> [  201.821706] r8712u: DriverVersion: v7_0.20100831
> [  201.821720] r8712u: register rtl8712_netdev_ops to netdev_ops
> [  201.821723] r8712u: USB_SPEED_HIGH with 4 endpoints
> ...


Hier siehst du, dass der WLAN-Stick den Realtek-Chip 8712U verwendet. Dieser Chip ist ausschlaggebend für die Treiberwahl. Backtrack 5 bringt den Ubuntu-Kernel 10.04 mit - der benötigte Treiber ist allerdings erst in 11.04 enthalten. Du hast nun also die Wahl, ob du den Treiber selber suchst und kompililerst (was kein Hexenwerk, als Linux-Anfänger aber dennoch etwas kniffelig ist) oder ob du auf eine Distribution mit einem neueren Kernel umsteigst.
Für Ubuntu habe ich Realtek r8712u (Longshine LCS-8131-N3 WLAN Stick) Treiber installieren gefunden, was dir eventuell ein bisschen weiterhilft.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: keine Sorge, der Message Buffer des Kernels enthält keinerlei persönliche Daten. Darin sind nur die Meldungen des Kernels gelistet - also die Hardware, die beim Booten oder beim Anschließen erkannt wird, Fehlermeldungen etc. Alles an "persönlichen" Daten, die man aus deinem Auszug ersehen kann, ist beispielsweise, welche Eingabegeräte du nutzt.


----------



## Silent12 (1. Januar 2012)

Ah danke für die große Hilfe 
Meinst du mit der Seite, dass ich diesen Link nutzen soll: rtl819x - Debian Wiki ?
Oder gibt es irgendwo wirklichen "Code" zum eintippen, da ich mich noch so gut wie gar nicht mit der Linux Konsole auskenne, da ich bis jetzt nur mit Windows/Windows Konsole gearbeitet habe.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Für den Debian-Link benötigst du leider eine Internetverbindung. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir Ubuntu (oder Kubuntu oder Xubuntu) installieren, um den Treiber für den Stick direkt mit an Bord zu haben. Die Software, welche Backtrack mitbringt, kannst du unter jeder anderen Distribution ebenfalls installieren und nutzen, daran scheitert es also nicht. Daher rate ich dir, für den Anfang für eine möglichst bequeme Softwarebasis in Form eines aktuellen Kernels zu sorgen. Händisches Gebastel macht unter Linux zwar Spaß, kann aber gerade am Anfang sehr nervig sein, wenn man noch nicht wirklich weiß, was man wie und wozu eingeben muss.
Die eigentliche Einrichtung des WLAN-Sticks kannst du dann entweder mit grafischen Programmen oder natürlich auch über die Konsole (ich persönlich bevorzuge wpa_supplicant) vornehmen. Für beide Methoden gibt es massenweise Howtos, welche dir das Einrichten deutlich erleichtern.
Wenn du dich "eingearbeitet" hast, kannst du dich natürlich immer noch an Backtrack setzen - Herausforderungen und ToDo-Zeug gibt es unter Linux eigentlich immer zur Genüge.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (6. Januar 2012)

Ok das werde ich wahrscheinlich dann bald machen, aber könntest du mir  trotzdem sagen wie ich es jetzt für diesen Fall mit BackTrack einrichten  könnte ? Ich müsste doch erst den zugehörigen Treiber runterladen (aus  meinem Screenshot kann ich dies ja ablesen) und ihn dann mithilfe der  Konsole installieren und aktivieren oder ? Für Einstellungen habe ich  bei Backtrack dann auch noch den soweit ich weis von Ubuntu übernommenen  Netzwerk-Manager.+

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Genau, zunächst müsstest du natürlich den Treiber herunterladen ( Realtek ). Da müsste unter "UNIX (Linux)" der Treiber für deinen Netzwerkadapter gelistet sein.

Das Archiv enthält auch eine recht ausführliche Readme-Datei. Wenn du Probleme bei der Installation haben solltest, melde dich einfach hier.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (12. Januar 2012)

Habe mich doch für Ubuntu entschieden, da ich dort den Grundaufbau vermute ich am besten verstehe und auch den Gebrauch mit dem Terminal vertiefen kann (mit Power-Shell und CMD-Editor kann ich eig. schon ziemlich gut umgehen --> viele Gemeinsamkeiten).
Nun würde ich gerne mehrere Zusatzprogramme für die unterschiedlichsten Zwecke dazu installieren. Gibt es irgendwo Tipps mit Empfehlungen,..... oder gute Tutorials für den Umgang hinter den grafischen Kulissen ? 

Würde mich sehr über Tipps freuen. 
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Du meinst, wie du Software installieren kannst, ohne die grafische Softwareverwaltung bemühen zu müssen?
Mittels apt installierst du Software aus den Repositories. Wenn du hingegen Software installieren möchtest, die nicht in den Repos enthalten ist, dafür aber beispielsweise als Source verfügbar ist, dann wird die in der Regel auf dem System kompiliert. Wie das geht, steht in der eigentlich immer beiliegenden  Readme.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (12. Januar 2012)

Das mit apt-get install (Software) oder so habe ich schon kennegelernt, nur gerne würde ich jetzt Programme zur Netzwerkanalyse installieren, nur weis ich nicht wo ich diese finden könnte


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

apt bietet leider eine (meiner Meinung nach) leidlich umständliche Möglichkeit, nach Software zu suchen (apt-cache search suchbegriff). Du kannst aber entweder unter Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search nach Paketen suchen oder einfach googlen. Aus dem Kopf würde ich für den von dir genannten Zweck eins oder mehrere der folgenden Programme nutzen:
- Wireshark
- nmap
- Nessus
- ettercap
- traceroute
- iptstate (benötigt evtl. iptables, bin aber nicht sicher)
- tcpdump
- netperf
Die Programme sollten unter Ubuntu verfügbar sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (12. Januar 2012)

Ok danke 
Trotzdem noch 1ne Frage 
Ich nutze gerade die Powerline-Adapter von TP-LINK, habe aber noch meinen WLAN-Adapter. Nun würde ich gerne beides gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Geht das überhaupt ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (12. Januar 2012)

Natürlich kannst du mehrere Netzwerkadapter gleichzeitig laufen lassen (was ja beispielsweise für Firewalls oder Router benötigt wird). Ich kann dir allerdings nicht aus dem Stehgreif sagen, wie du beispielsweise Programmen eine bestimmte Verbindung zuweist (von Firewall- oder Routingregeln mal abgesehen).
"ethtool" fiel mir gerade noch ein, damit kannst du Ethernetadapter konfigurieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (13. Januar 2012)

Ok habe jetzt einige Programme installiert, doch ich habe jetzt einzelne Probleme :
Warum werden mir bei Wireshark keine Interfaces angezeigt (bei Windows hatte ich immer mehrere zur Auswahl) ?
Wie installiere ich aircrack-ng aus diesem DateiOrdner ( Aircrack-ng - Downloads ) ? 
Wie starte ich ein normales Programm mithilfe der Konsole ( *peinlich  ) ?
Warum höre ich über mein Headset nichts, aber dafür über meine Anlage ?

Edit:
Das Headset wird unter den Audioeinstellungen gar nicht angezeigt --> nicht erkannt

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (13. Januar 2012)

Bzgl. Wireshark: Wireshark
Zu Aircrack werde ich dir hier aufgrund der Forenregeln keine Infos geben, da das Tool doch schon deutlicher als Angriffstool zu werten ist als die zuvor von mir genannten. 
Ein normales Programm kannst du - wenn du es mit deinen Userrechten benutzen kannst - einfach ausführen, indem du den Namen in der Konsole eingibst und Enter drückst. Falls du dir bezüglich der Schreibweise nicht sicher sein solltest, kannst du entweder nachschauen, wie das Programm heißt ("ls /usr/bin/" oder "ls /usr/sbin/") oder dich mit der Tab-Taste vortasten ("wire" -> *Tab drücken -> "wireshark"). Für manche Programme benötigst du allerdings root-Rechte.
Zum Soundproblem: ich weiß nicht aus dem Stehgreif, welches Soundsystem Ubuntu nutzt, du kannst mal in der Konsole schauen, ob du "alsamixer" ausführen kannst - dort gabs meins Wissens einen Regler fürs Headset.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich find aber im Download-Ordner keine run Datei und kenne mich mit den Linux Formaten nicht aus, weshalb ich vergeblich nach einer ausführbaren Datei suche. Gibt es diese überhaupt ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (13. Januar 2012)

install_aircrack [Aircrack-ng] ?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (13. Januar 2012)

Oh ok . Trotz dem Wechsel zu Ubuntu bekomme ich keine Verbindung zum Router hergestellt ( über WLAN ) ,aber er erkennt die Netzwerke und versucht sich zu verbinden, scheitert jedoch jedes mal. Den Router kann ich auch nicht anpingen.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (13. Januar 2012)

Hast du die WLAN-Verbindung komplett eingerichtet, inklusive Passphrase etc.? Ubuntu hat da glaube ich so einen kleinen Assistenten, der in der Taskleiste sitzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (13. Januar 2012)

In der Taskleiste werden mir alle WLAN-Netzwerke in der Umgebung angezeigt. Dort habe ich das richtige ausgewählt und wurde um ein Passwort gebeten. Nach dessen Eingabe versucht der WLAN-Stick eine Verbindung aufzubauen, aber es kommt keine zustande.
Was ist Passphrase ?

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (13. Januar 2012)

Eine Passphrase ist ein Passwort 
Ich habe, als ich das letzte Mal unter Ubuntu ein WLAN eingerichtet habe, das ganze mit der Konsole und wpa_supplicant gemacht, also nicht über das grafische Menü. Am besten schaust du mal im Ubuntu-Wiki vorbei, die haben da sehr viele Infos zum Einrichten einer drahtlosen Verbindung.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich habe alles mögliche probiert, aber ich bekomme ihn nicht zum laufen gebracht. Unter Win7 läuft er (mit den Treibern RTL8192su und vwifibus). Jetzt habe ich den RTL8192su gedownloadet und finde in der readme datei diesen Text:
For example:
    iwconfig wlan0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
    iwconfig wlan0 essid "ap_name"
    iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-hoc
    iwconfig wlan0 essid "name" mode Ad-hoc
    iwconfig wlan0 key 0123456789 [2] open
    iwconfig wlan0 key off
    iwconfig wlan0 key restricted [3] 0123456789
        Note: Better to set these MIBS without GUI such as

unter der Rubrik: User Guide(2) - Set wireless lan MIBs in Command Line
aber sobald ich den ersten Befehl eingebe (mit MAC adress des WLAN-Adapters) bekomme ich schon die Fehlermeldung:
silent@TimsPC:~$ iwconfig wlan0 ap 08:86:3b:0f:ec:6e
Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :
    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted

Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr 
20 verschiedene Möglichkeiten doch irgendwie klappt keine wirklich.

Hier noch die Rückgabe von 
ifconfig:
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 08:86:3b:0f:ec:6e  
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::a86:3bff:fe0f:ec6e/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindu
und von iwconfig:
wlan0     unassociated  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Sensitivity:0/0  
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0


Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum der Stick den Router erkennt, aber trotzdem keinen Datenaustausch starten kann (im Router ist kein MAC-Adress-Filter aktiv)

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (14. Januar 2012)

Einen Treiber brauchst du nicht mehr, da das Device ja scheinbar schon erkannt wird. Es hapert jetzt nur noch beim Herstellen der Verbindung - ich vermute mal, dass es irgendwie irgendwo an der Verschlüsselung scheitert. Ich habe unter Ubuntu die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das grafische Programm teilweise etwas buggy und instabil ist, daher habe ich es wie unter Gentoo auch über die Konsole mit wpa_supplicant eingerichtet. Das ist beim ersten Mal frickelig, läuft dann aber bombenstabil.

Bzgl.


> silent@TimsPC:~$ iwconfig wlan0 ap 08:86:3b:0f:ec:6e
> Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :
> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted


Ich tippe mal schwer darauf, dass es an fehlenden Rechten liegt - ein "sudo" vor dem Befehl sollte Abhilfe schaffen.

Bitte poste mal die Ausgabe von "iwconfig", das Programm kommt mit dem Paket "wireless-tools".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (14. Januar 2012)

oO tausend Dank für den Tipp mit dem sudo (Verweis auf die benötigten Root-Rechte).
Jetzt läuft es und verbindet sich innerhalb von ca. 2 Sekunden 
Kann ich weiterhin auf die Hilfe bei Problemen hoffen ? (von mir aus auch gerne über Nachrichten, da ich dann nicht die ganze Abteilung Internet mit speziellen Problemen zum Thema Linux vollschreibe )
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (14. Januar 2012)

Gern geschehen 
Du kannst natürlich weiterhin hier um Hilfe bitten - dazu ist das Forum ja schließlich da.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe oft das Problem, dass verschieden Grafiken völlig verpixelt und in anderen Farben dargestellt werden. Die Grafiken die davon betroffen sind, wechseln vom Hintergrund bis zum Vorschaubild in der Taskleiste,....
Woran liegt das ?

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (15. Januar 2012)

Kannst du einen Screenshot davon hochladen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (15. Januar 2012)

Hier mal nur ein kleiner Fehler (Taskleiste)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (15. Januar 2012)

Bei mir kann ich dort keinen Fehler erkennen - wo genau soll der auftreten? Ich vermute aber, dass der Fehler nur bei dir zu sehen ist - ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, was auf einen kaputten Flashplayer zurückzuführen war. Hast du alle Updates installiert?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (15. Januar 2012)

Die Vorschau für Firefox ist völlig verpixelt 
Edit:
Habe etwas mit CompizConfig rumgespielt und aufeinmal hatte ich gar keine Taskleiste mehr (auch keine Datumsanzeige,... oben rechts)

Gruß
silent12


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Januar 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Hier mal nur ein kleiner Fehler (Taskleiste)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
Ich hatte auch ein "verpixelungs Problem" und bei mir war es auf einen falschen Grafiktreiber zurük zuführen.


----------



## Silent12 (15. Januar 2012)

Da ich es nicht geschafft habe dieses Problem zu lösen und ich bis dahin noch nicht viel am Grundsystem verändert hatte, habe ich das ganze System einfach neu aufgesetzt.
Danach, habe ich einen anderen AMD Radeon Treiber installiert, der besser mit Linux arbeitet (--> keine Pixelfehler mehr aber stattdessen den OverScan Rand, den CCC als Voreinstellung hat).
Nun frage ich mich wie ich CCC öffnen kann, da es nicht als Programm gefunden wird, oder wie ich sonst den Overscan (--> schwarzer Rand) ausschalten kann (hatte unter Windows auch diese Voreinstellung aber habe sie mit der Ausschaltung dann behoben).
Und was mich fast genauso stört, ist dass ich jetzt wieder kein WLAN habe .
Zur Fehlerbehebung hier noch die Rückgabe von iwconfig und ifconfig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das normal, dass man soviele Probleme mit Linux hat, oder ist dass bei mir ein Sonderfall, weil ich zuviel ausprobiere und hohe Ansprüche habe ?

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (15. Januar 2012)

Zum einen ist die Unterstützung von AMD-Grafikkarten unter Linux meist ziemlich grottig (was nicht an Linux, sondern an AMD/Ati liegt), zum anderen ist WLAN unter Linux meist immer noch mit einigen Stolpersteinen verbunden. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass WLAN mit wpa_supplicant am stabilsten und zuverlässigsten läuft - die Config liegt in einer Textdatei und kann beliebig gesichert werden.
Wie hattest du denn letztes Mal die Verbindung hergestellt?

MfG Jimini

P.S.: es ist meist normal, dass der Anfang mit Linux etwas frickeliger ist als bei Windows. Wenn man aber nicht direkt die Flinte ins Korn wirft sondern sich durchbeißt, lernt man schnell dazu und wird mit einem bombenstabilen und hocheffektiven System belohnt.


----------



## Silent12 (18. Januar 2012)

also kann ich den Overflow unter Linux nicht ändern ? :/
Letzes mal habe ich die Verbindung mithilfe von: sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX hergestellt.

PS:Hab bis Freitag nicht viel Zeit aber dann fang ich 100% an und versuche mich in Linux einzuarbeiten.

Edit: Wie hast du es mit wpa_supplicant gelöst ? (würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen 
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (18. Januar 2012)

Was genau meinst du mit Overflow?
Zu wpa_supplicant gibt es ein sehr ausführliches Howto im Ubuntu-Wiki. Falls du dort nicht weiterkommen solltest, gib einfach Bescheid.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (20. Januar 2012)

Sorry, ich meinte Overscan.
Dank Wicd konnte ich mich problemlos mit meinem Netzwerk verbinden . 
Danke nochmal

Edit:
ich möchte gerne meine Wlan-Adapter in den Monitor-Mode setzen, doch dann bekomme ich die Rückgabe:
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.

Nach etwas googeln stieß ich darauf, dass dies ein "Feature" ist, dass bei meinem Treiber wohl nicht enthalten ist (r8712u).
Nun würde ich gerne einen kompatiblen Wlan-Treiber installieren, der aber dieses "Feature" hat.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (20. Januar 2012)

"Operation not permitted" deutet zunächst auf fehlende Berechtigungen hin - hast du den betreffenden Befehl mit root-Rechten ausgeführt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (20. Januar 2012)

Ja mit vorangestteltem: sudo

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es gerade nochmal getestet, doch ich bekomme nach der Eingabe von: sudo airmon-ng wlan0 monitor mode .... die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bisher 
Wie kann ich dies beheben ? 
Edit:
sry wegen Doppelpost
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (22. Januar 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade nochmal getestet, doch ich bekomme nach der Eingabe von: sudo airmon-ng wlan0 monitor mode .... die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bisher
> Wie kann ich dies beheben ?
> Edit:
> sry wegen Doppelpost
> ...


 Landet hierzu vielleicht irgendwas in den Logs?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne mich noch viel zu wenig mit Linux aus . Wo finde ich den die airmon-ng bezogenen Logs ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (22. Januar 2012)

Das Problem wird jetzt immer komischer und für mich unverständlicher .  Ich habe jetzt zum Test meinen Powerline-Adapter ausgesteckt. Daraufhin wurde mir eine hergestellte WlanVerbindung angezeigt, doch wenn ich dann eine Website öffnen wollte, dann lud es nur, doch ich bekam keine Antwort. Nachdem ich die Verbindung dann nocheinmal getrennt habe und wieder herstellen wollte, erkannte er gar keine erreichbaren Router mehr . Ich fühle mich gerade völlig überfordert.

Edit: Mit Wcid bekomme ich immer eine Verbindung hin, nur hält diese meistens nur für kurze Zeit (20Sekunden oder so).

Gruß
silent12


----------

